# Oops... (seguito di "ho conosciuto un tipo")



## lorelai (12 Dicembre 2009)

Ho baciato "il tipo"...
Non l'ho fatto salire... 
avrei voluto, ma... ho la testa troppo incasinata... 
E non credo possa essere persona adatta a me. Anche se mi piace.
Nè credo di piacergli nel senso che vado cercando.
E quindi meglio così.
Vero?


----------



## Anna A (12 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ho baciato "il tipo"...
> Non l'ho fatto salire...
> avrei voluto, ma... ho la testa troppo incasinata...
> *E non credo possa essere persona adatta a me. Anche se mi piace.*
> ...


e allora perché lo hai baciato?:condom:


----------



## lorelai (12 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e allora perché lo hai baciato?:condom:



Perchè mi piace molto. 
E me lo sono ritrovato a 1 mm dalla faccia.
E la razionalità è andata a quel paese.

Poi, in fondo lo conosco da poco. 
Non so cosa ci sia realmente nella sua testa, di cosa vada in cerca. 
Io al momento sono molto sulla difensiva. Ho una gran paura di far casino e scottarmi.

Ma mi piace, e vorrei conoscerlo.


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2009)

*ecco....*



lorelai ha detto:


> Perchè mi piace molto.
> E me lo sono ritrovato a 1 mm dalla faccia.
> E la razionalità è andata a quel paese.
> 
> ...


Ti piace e questo é evidente, volere conoscerlo é imperativo, specie se vuoi che il piacerti abbia un seguito, e soprattutto, sonda QUALE tipo di seguito; potreste non avere idee affini sull'argomento. Spesso si pensa di avere la stessa intenzione ma non ci si é confrontati sull'impostazione del rapporto    Prenditi tempo ... 
Bruja


----------



## lorelai (12 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti piace e questo é evidente, volere conoscerlo é imperativo, specie se vuoi che il piacerti abbia un seguito, e soprattutto, sonda QUALE tipo di seguito; potreste non avere idee affini sull'argomento. Spesso si pensa di avere la stessa intenzione ma non ci si é confrontati sull'impostazione del rapporto    Prenditi tempo ...
> Bruja


Assolutamente, sì.
Sempre che voglia farsi conoscere...
Altrimenti sarà stato solo la prova che il mio amore per l'ex ormai è andato al macero.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Assolutamente, sì.
> Sempre che voglia farsi conoscere...
> Altrimenti sarà stato solo la prova che il mio amore per l'ex ormai è andato al macero.


basta che non si sia incazzato perchè l'hai fatto sentire rifiutato...dio se mi danno sui nervi...le donne, quando non sanno neanche bene loro cosa vogliono...ti mettono su una confusione in testa...che non sai.
Che vita infame!!!!


----------



## lorelai (12 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> basta che non si sia incazzato perchè l'hai fatto sentire rifiutato...dio se mi danno sui nervi...le donne, quando non sanno neanche bene loro cosa vogliono...ti mettono su una confusione in testa...che non sai.
> Che vita infame!!!!



Il fatto è che io SO che al momento NON voglio una botta e via, non m'interessa, non ne ho bisogno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io SO che al momento NON voglio una botta e via, non m'interessa, non ne ho bisogno...


 Un tempo ci si poteva baciare e basta. Nessuno avrebbe mai pensato di essere rifiutato (un bacio è un bacio...non è una sberla) perché la donna non si sentiva di andare oltre il bacio.
Prenditi tutto il tempo di cui hai bisogno per capire come ti senti.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io SO che al momento NON voglio una botta e via, non m'interessa, non ne ho bisogno...


Ah Ok, ma in genere si capisce al volo se una vuole na botta e via, o qualcosa di diverso...non mi ingerisco...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un tempo ci si poteva baciare e basta. Nessuno avrebbe mai pensato di essere rifiutato (un bacio è un bacio...non è una sberla) perché la donna non si sentiva di andare oltre il bacio.
> Prenditi tutto il tempo di cui hai bisogno per capire come ti senti.


Un tempo era un tempo.
Su ste cose penso ci voglia un giusto dosaggio, lasciare quel bottone sbottonato nella camicetta non guasta mai, che poi non capiti che lui si stufi e ti mandi a quel paese proprio nel momento in cui lei era pronta.
Forse perchè non essendo io il padrone del tempo, non so mai quando scada. Ma sono d'accordo che le cose affrettate portano a guai...non sempre però.


----------



## lorelai (12 Dicembre 2009)

Non so.
Al momento ho l'impressione che resterà un episodio (il che rafforza la mia convinzione di aver fatto bene).
Non voglio pensarci troppo, comunque.
Esco con le amiche, è meglio .


----------



## Lettrice (12 Dicembre 2009)

Per me hai fatto bene, un bacio e' piu' che sufficiente se non si e' sicuri di voler andar oltre.
Anacronistico? Forse, ma chi se ne frega! Meglio essere anacronistici che fare cazzate perche' cosi' fan tutti


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me hai fatto bene, un bacio e' piu' che sufficiente se non si e' sicuri di voler andar oltre.
> Anacronistico? Forse, ma chi se ne frega! Meglio essere anacronistici che fare cazzate perche' cosi' fan tutti


E poi a dirla tutta...una vera donna...con un solo bacio, sa darti più che di quanto un uomo saprebbe dare in una notte d'amore!


----------



## lorelai (14 Dicembre 2009)

A dirla tutta...
Ho le famose "farfalle nello stomaco".
Strana, incontrollabile sensazione...


Verena, dove sei con le "Rules"?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> A dirla tutta...
> Ho le famose "farfalle nello stomaco".
> Strana, incontrollabile sensazione...
> 
> ...


Beata te...
Una cosa molto lontana per me...
Ma almeno dopo la vomitata dei rospi della settimana scorsa, mi godo in santa pace, lo stomaco libero...
Anche levarsi qualche sassolino dalle scarpe ogni tanto non nuoce, alla salute...


----------



## lorelai (14 Dicembre 2009)

Le farfalle... sfarfalleggiano...
Sebbene il mio istinto mi dica che c'è qualcosa che non va...

Ed è tutto così nuovo.
Così più simile alle cotte dell'adolescenza, che a quel sentimento innanzitutto di amicizia che provavo per l'ex.

Mi fa sentir viva, eppure... questo sconquasso che ho dentro da 2 giorni mi spaventa...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Le farfalle... sfarfalleggiano...
> Sebbene il mio istinto mi dica che c'è qualcosa che non va...
> 
> Ed è tutto così nuovo.
> ...


Beata te...dai sconquassatemi anche me...


----------



## lorelai (15 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beata te...dai sconquassatemi anche me...


Conte, non si può... devi essere libero e sereno e per i fatti tuoi e pronto a ricevere quello che può capitarti, ma non alla ricerca disperata...
Allora sì. Allora uno sconosciuto può entrare nella stanza in cui sei, e cambiare il corso delle cose.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Conte, non si può... devi essere libero e sereno e per i fatti tuoi e pronto a ricevere quello che può capitarti, ma non alla ricerca disperata...
> Allora sì. Allora uno sconosciuto può entrare nella stanza in cui sei, e cambiare il corso delle cose.


Eh hai ragione...sono passato per la ricerca disperata esattamente la settimana scorsa...
E mi tengo da conto le amiche che mi son rimaste...
Dio le Benedica!!!
E tu moglie...pussa via...che mi fai freddo...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Le farfalle... sfarfalleggiano...
> Sebbene il mio istinto mi dica che c'è qualcosa che non va...
> 
> Ed è tutto così nuovo.
> ...


 anche io ho passato MESI con la sensazione che qualcosa non andasse. Poi ho capito che... era paura. Di lasciarmi andare. Dopo le delusioni e il dolore. Non c'è più il trasporto del primo vero grande amore. Ma ci può essere un sentimento più intenso. Ci può comunque essere molto. Non aere fretta.
Verrà fuori quel che è.
Se è.
Lui come si pone?


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io SO che al momento NON voglio una botta e via, non m'interessa, non ne ho bisogno...


Sono rare le donne che vogliono una botta e via.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono rare le donne che vogliono una botta e via.


Specie se alla prima botta...duri pochi minuti..


----------



## lorelai (15 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Verrà fuori quel che è.
> Se è.
> Lui come si pone?



Non lo so... 
finora è stato carino, e mi sembra che parlare con me gli faccia piacere. Ma siamo ancora ad uno stadio talmente larvale di conoscenza, che potrebbe sparire domani senza che si possa recriminargli nulla.

_
To be continued..._


----------



## lorelai (15 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono rare le donne che vogliono una botta e via.



Si può anche passare una bella serata e chiuderla lì, se si è d'accordo. A me è capitato, e non mi sono pentita.
Quello che non sopporto sono gli uomini che dimostrano un interesse inesistente solo per portarti a letto. A me non sono mai capitati (dice un mio amico, che fa parte di tal schiatta di paraculi, che non mi pongo in modo da attirarli. Non  so in cosa consista questo modo, ma meglio così per me  ), ma ne vedo e conosco troppi...


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2009)

*lorelai*



lorelai ha detto:


> Si può anche passare una bella serata e chiuderla lì, se si è d'accordo. A me è capitato, e non mi sono pentita.
> Quello che non sopporto sono gli uomini che dimostrano un interesse inesistente solo per portarti a letto. A me non sono mai capitati (dice un mio amico, che fa parte di tal schiatta di paraculi, che non mi pongo in modo da attirarli. Non  so in cosa consista questo modo, ma meglio così per me  ), ma ne vedo e conosco troppi...


Sei fortunata allora, io non conosco donne che non abbiano avuto delusioni in tal senso... anzi non ho conosciuto donne che mettevano in conto questa eventuale prassi.
Contestualmente é rarissimo che una donna si disponga ad un rapporto senza un coinvolgimento almeno emozionale e che preveda un rapporto tout court.
E' in ogni caso infinita la schiera di uomini che per arrivare al rapporto te la raccontano e perfino se la raccontano per diventare credibili a sé stessi...più che paraculi sono dei coniglietti mannari :singleeye:
Bruja

p..s. x il conte
Il coniglietto non é riferito alla durata :rotfl:


----------



## lorelai (17 Dicembre 2009)

Osservatori esterni dicono che sembro piacergli, da come mi guarda e come si pone. Io tendo a non capir niente, in sua presenza. Anche se cerco di non darlo troppo a vedere.

Incrociate tutto l'incrociabile...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2009)

Incrocio che te ne trovi uno piu' serio.

Che si proponga e basta, senza infiniti giri e girelli.


----------



## lorelai (17 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Incrocio che te ne trovi uno piu' serio.
> 
> Che si proponga e basta, senza infiniti giri e girelli.


Dai Verena, ci conosciamo poco e da poco...
Dacci un altro po' di tempo per studiarci...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Dai Verena, ci conosciamo poco e da poco...
> Dacci un altro po' di tempo per studiarci...



oh per me....tutto il tempo che vuoi!:mexican: Ma non ne hai già perso abbastanza con l'ex?!


----------



## lorelai (17 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> oh per me....tutto il tempo che vuoi!:mexican: Ma non ne hai già perso abbastanza con l'ex?!


Se trovassi un altro libero, carino, interessante, dell'età giusta e che mi provochi la tachicardia non appena lo vedo, potrei sempre cambiare idea...


----------



## Verena67 (18 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Se trovassi un altro libero, carino, interessante, dell'età giusta e che mi provochi la tachicardia non appena lo vedo, potrei sempre cambiare idea...


è proprio indispensabile la tachicardia?!


----------



## lorelai (18 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è proprio indispensabile la tachicardia?!



Uhm...
Il paio di volte che ho tentato di stare con persone che non me la procuravano, ho mollato io poco dopo.
La tachicardia per me non è sintomo di attrazione fisica, ma di emozione.
Poi l'emozione può, o meno, evolversi in sentimento.


Per l'ex, l'ho sentita dal primo momento, e fino al giorno in cui ho capito che _per me_ era finita.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Uhm...
> *Il paio di volte che ho tentato di stare con persone che non me la procuravano, ho mollato io poco dopo.*
> La tachicardia per me non è sintomo di attrazione fisica, ma di emozione.
> Poi l'emozione può, o meno, evolversi in sentimento.
> ...


Ti capisco, è così anche per me.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Dai Verena, ci conosciamo poco e da poco...
> Dacci un altro po' di tempo per studiarci...


 lorelai, l'importante è che, nello studiarsi, tu non trascuri le tue esigenze. 
tra cui quella di star bene e di avere qualcuno che si prenda cura di te. tra cui anche quella di avere di fronte un uomo che ti ami quanto tu ami lui e che, nella fase preliminare, si esponga dicendoti se e quanto gli piaci e invitandoti a uscire per conoscervi (non in attesa che 'capiti'...)


----------



## lorelai (18 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lorelai, l'importante è che, nello studiarsi, tu non trascuri le tue esigenze.
> tra cui quella di star bene e di avere qualcuno che si prenda cura di te. tra cui anche quella di avere di fronte un uomo che ti ami quanto tu ami lui e che, nella fase preliminare, si esponga dicendoti se e quanto gli piaci e invitandoti a uscire per conoscervi (non in attesa che 'capiti'...)



Grazie. Il richiamo all'autotutela è più che giusto. Non ho intenzione di morirgli dietro o di convincerlo (già fatto in passato, questo errore. Pessima idea).
Ora purtroppo ci sono le feste, io parto e starò via per un bel po'.
Ma spero si faccia sentire... altrimenti lascerò perdere.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Grazie. Il richiamo all'autotutela è più che giusto. Non ho intenzione di morirgli dietro o di convincerlo (già fatto in passato, questo errore. Pessima idea).
> Ora purtroppo ci sono le feste, io parto e starò via per un bel po'.
> Ma spero si faccia sentire... altrimenti lascerò perdere.


 :angelo:


----------



## lorelai (21 Dicembre 2009)

In certi momenti mi chiedo se questo piacermi tanto non sia anche una reazione, un modo per dirmi "vedi che hai superato? vedi che può piacerti altrettanto un altro? vedi che puoi parlare per ore delle cose che ami com'era con _lui _e non credevi sarebbe stato più possible?".

Sono contorta, lo so...


----------



## lorelai (21 Dicembre 2009)

Mi smentisco da sola...
Mi piace proprio... :sonar:


----------



## Grande82 (22 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Mi smentisco da sola...
> Mi piace proprio... :sonar:


 :up:
lui che fa? 
come si mostra?
take care!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Per l'ex, l'ho sentita dal primo momento, e fino al giorno in cui ho capito che _per me_ era finita.


scusa la provocazione, ma non è che ti provocava la tachicardia perché ambiguo, incostante e  "ti teneva sempre sul chi va la"'?


----------



## Verena67 (22 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> In certi momenti mi chiedo se questo piacermi tanto non sia anche una reazione, un modo per dirmi "vedi che hai superato? vedi che può piacerti altrettanto un altro? vedi che puoi parlare per ore delle cose che ami com'era con _lui _e non credevi sarebbe stato più possible?".
> 
> Sono contorta, lo so...


il rischio è di replicare il tipo di relazione solo con una faccia nuova...


----------



## lorelai (23 Dicembre 2009)

Dal pochissimo che ho visto non mi sembra una persona cattiva, ma piuttosto molto riflessivo, e difficile ad aprirsi all'inizio, come lo sono io... 
Per adesso vedo che conoscermi gli fa piacere, ma ancora non sa. Io non voglio avere fretta, anche perchè so bene che all'inizio difficilmente mi mostro per come sono fatta.

Il rischio di ripetere gli errori è dietro la porta, e sono prudente. Anche perchè io tendo a cercare certe cose a scapito di altre.
Quanto alla tachicardia, Verena, no, abbiamo avuto un lungo periodo di stabilità in cui non avevo dubbi su ciò che provava per me, eppure non passava. Anche quando semplicemente guardavamo un film abbracciati, a volte sentivo il cuore partire...


----------



## lorelai (2 Gennaio 2010)

Era un calesse, temo.
Interesse scemato, se mai c'è stato. 
Peccato, perchè davvero mi sembra una bella persona...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Era un calesse, temo.
> Interesse scemato, se mai c'è stato.
> Peccato, perchè davvero mi sembra una bella persona...


 Sarebbe stata troppa fortuna...
Ci vuole un po' di pazienza...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2010)

Vabbé dai, ....Next!


----------



## lorelai (3 Gennaio 2010)

O forse no...
Forse è solo un timidone come me (che, se incrocio il suo sguardo, arrossisco come una virginale signorina in un romanzo vittoriano...). Di sicuro non è deciso, ma neanche indifferente.
Insomma, ci rivediamo. Piano piano, continuiamo a studiarci...
Vi tengo aggiornati...


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2010)

Ok, solo a me timidone succcede di andare a letto sempre la prima sera! E sono timido da morire!!!! Chissà questo poi allora come è!


----------



## lorelai (4 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, solo a me timidone succcede di andare a letto sempre la prima sera! E sono timido da morire!!!! Chissà questo poi allora come è!


Beh, non è che lui non ci sarebbe venuto...
Quella è la parte più facile, in un certo senso.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, s*olo a me timidone succcede di andare a letto sempre la prima sera! *E sono timido da morire!!!! Chissà questo poi allora come è!


ma che donne frequenti?!??!


----------



## lorelai (6 Gennaio 2010)

Non capisco non capisco non capisco...
E' evidente che gli fa piacere vedermi, mi cerca, ma poi niente...
Sarò forse io che mando segnali sbagliati? E' un mio grosso difetto e limite: io cerco innanzitutto la complicità amichevole, non mi pongo in modo seduttivo (ma non immaginatemi come una specie di camionista, sono una ragazza carina)...
Uffa uffa uffa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Non capisco non capisco non capisco...
> E' evidente che gli fa piacere vedermi, mi cerca, ma poi niente...
> Sarò forse io che mando segnali sbagliati? E' un mio grosso difetto e limite: io cerco innanzitutto la complicità amichevole, non mi pongo in modo seduttivo (ma non immaginatemi come una specie di camionista, sono una ragazza carina)...
> Uffa uffa uffa.


 Il mondo è pieno di uomini (e donne) confusi non attribuire a te stessa quello che può essere solo un suo periodo esplorativo.
Però se tu ti senti incerta potresti essere contraddittoria nei comportamenti. Non senti l'esigenza di esprimere quel che senti?


----------



## lorelai (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mondo è pieno di uomini (e donne) confusi non attribuire a te stessa quello che può essere solo un suo periodo esplorativo.
> Però se tu ti senti incerta potresti essere contraddittoria nei comportamenti. Non senti l'esigenza di esprimere quel che senti?


Io mi sento incerta perchè non capisco di cosa sia in cerca lui, e allora tiro fuori il mio lato buffo e cameratesco... non so proprio come uscirne. Forse dovrei chiedergli io di vederci.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Gennaio 2010)

Lorelai.... secondo me se è quello giusto lo senti... come senti se lo cerchi tanto per riempire il vuoto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Io mi sento incerta perchè non capisco di cosa sia in cerca lui, e allora tiro fuori il mio lato buffo e cameratesco... non so proprio come uscirne. Forse dovrei chiedergli io di vederci.


Hai paura di essere rifiutata. E' comprensibile.
Ma non è meglio un rifiuto subito piuttosto che dopo incontri, coinvolgimento e mille domande?


----------



## lorelai (7 Gennaio 2010)

Tinker: del precedente pensavo fosse quello giusto, e invece... 
Persa: sì, per questo credo che agirò io, alla faccia delle rules.

Ma soprattutto, mi sono svegliata stamattina con in testa questi pensieri...

Per il futuro: non fare o dire cose solo perchè penso che a lui possano piacere, ma solo se interessano _davvero_ anche a me. Fregarmene, in generale, di piacergli per forza: sono circondata da persone che mi vogliono bene per quello che sono, sono stata amata in passato per come ero. Se parto con l'idea di non essere abbastanza, ho già perso.
Infine, visto che la persona mi piace e dovrò comunque frequentarla per cause non dipendenti da me, accettare serenamente l'idea che si possa instaurare un rapporto amichevole.

Buona giornata!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Tinker: del precedente pensavo fosse quello giusto, e invece...
> Persa: sì, per questo credo che agirò io, alla faccia delle rules.
> 
> Ma soprattutto, mi sono svegliata stamattina con in testa questi pensieri...
> ...


Questo e' vero, non andrebbe fatto...pero' e' anche vero che a tutti piace piacere a chi ci piace (perdonate il gioco di parole:carneval e' umano ed e' spesso un meccanismo che parte in automatico, il pericolo e' che falsa le prospettive.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Tinker: del precedente pensavo fosse quello giusto, e invece...
> Persa: sì, per questo credo che agirò io, alla faccia delle rules.
> 
> Ma soprattutto, mi sono svegliata stamattina con in testa questi pensieri...
> ...


O pobacco! Sono basito. Ma ehm, davvero le donne sono esseri in grado di fare una cosa solo perchè piace a lui? Senza esserne convinta? 
Piacere per forza? Ma caspita mi apri un mondo.
Ma sai come mi incazzo io se una donna fa così con me? E siccome è capitato e la delusione è stata cocente, succede questo:
1) Lei intuisce come piacciono le donne a lui
2) Si fa in quattro per inscenare quella donna
3) Lui si innamora perso di quella donna
4) Tempo sei mesi, lei non ce la fa più a sostenere questa situazione
5) Tira fuori sè stessa
6) Lui va in panico perchè non la riconosce più.

Ma scusami cara, venir amati per quello che si è è la massima ambizione dell'amore. Te lo dice uno che è stufo marcio di essere stato "amato" per quello che rappresenta o quello che dava.

Un rapporto amichevole, a mio avviso è una buona base per la conoscenza dell'altro. Lascia allora che se si vuole innamorare che resti incantato da ciò che sei veramente.

Se ciò accade ti posso assicurare che le seghe mentali svaniscono. 

Faccio un esempio, mettiamo che lui vada pazzo per le autoreggenti, una si fa in 4 per portare sempre le autoreggenti, sennò si dice non vado bene. Un giorno capita che lui attacchi, e tu malauguratamente sei in jeans con sotto, quei stramaledetti fottutissimi gambaletti. Vai nel panico, nel disagio...

Ecco se lui è innamorato di te ti farà sentire che hai addosso le autoreggenti più sexy e lussuose del momento.

Pensaci.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo e' vero, non andrebbe fatto...pero' e' anche vero che a tutti piace piacere a chi ci piace (perdonate il gioco di parole:carneval e' umano ed e' spesso un meccanismo che parte in automatico, il pericolo e' che falsa le prospettive.


E non solo...rischia di creare forti aspettative sull'altro. E se quell'altro sono io, stai sicura che ci stai di merda, quando lei delude le mie aspettative...
Per esempio, io so di essermi perso una montagna di occasioni, proprio per non aver dato da intendere ciò che non sono. 
Ma è meglio così.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Non capisco non capisco non capisco...
> E' evidente che gli fa piacere vedermi, mi cerca, ma poi niente...
> Sarò forse io che mando segnali sbagliati? *E' un mio grosso difetto e limite: io cerco innanzitutto la complicità amichevole, non mi pongo in modo seduttivo* (ma non immaginatemi come una specie di camionista, sono una ragazza carina)...
> Uffa uffa uffa.


 
perché dovrebbe essere un tuo limite?! Tu mi sembri a postissimo!:up:

Non sei tu che devi "sedurre"; ma lui che deve muoversi se gli piaci.

Il limite è suo. E' un cacadubbi, _vorrei ma non vorrei._

_ovvero: Un mare di guai!_


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Lei intuisce come piacciono le donne a lui
> 2) Si fa in quattro per inscenare quella donna
> 3) Lui si innamora perso di quella donna
> 4) Tempo sei mesi, lei non ce la fa più a sostenere questa situazione
> ...


Succede anche in versione maschile.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> O pobacco! Sono basito. Ma ehm, davvero le donne sono esseri in grado di fare una cosa solo perchè piace a lui? Senza esserne convinta?
> Piacere per forza? Ma caspita mi apri un mondo.
> Ma sai come mi incazzo io se una donna fa così con me? E siccome è capitato e la delusione è stata cocente, succede questo:
> 1) Lei intuisce come piacciono le donne a lui
> ...


Perbacco oggi sei "creativo"!!!!
Sono io che ti chiedo : "Perché secondo te gran parte delle aspiranti amanti o scopamiche non seguono a grandi linee questi dettami?"
Mah...devo fare un corso di aggiornamento anche se ormai posso farlo come si frequenta l'università della terza età...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
Bruja


----------



## lorelai (9 Gennaio 2010)

Siete fantastici.
Lettrice che capisce la difficoltà del non cercare di essere vetrina di se stessi, Conte che sembra cadere dalle nuvole e intanto dice cose verissime, Verena che mi mette in guardia...

Essere pienamente me stessa è difficile in questo momento, anche perchè ultimamente sto cambiando parecchio. Ci sono cose di me che non so neanche io, e cose che penso di me - di come sono fatta - che forse ora non valgono più. Sono una giovane donna in transito.

E credo proprio sia in transito anche lui. 

Chissà se il nostro sarà solo l'incrociarsi di un attimo.


(e, comunque, dopotutto, credo di piacergli).


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perbacco oggi sei "creativo"!!!!
> Sono io che ti chiedo : "Perché secondo te gran parte delle aspiranti amanti o scopamiche non seguono a grandi linee questi dettami?"
> Mah...devo fare un corso di aggiornamento anche se ormai posso farlo come si frequenta l'università della terza età...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Bruja


Ma scusami, mica si aspira a diventare A.
Parliamone.
Allora: da sempre il sesso, insomma, fare l'amore tra un uomo e una donna è stato "regolamentato" e istituzionalizzato. Se leggiamo certi testi della chiesa, guardate che, fino a poco tempo fa ( e da qua le donne dovrebbero capire l'immensa importanza di certe encicliche di paolo vi), il matrimonio era: " Remedium concupiscientiae". Ossia uomo è meglio che ti sposi, così hai una figa su cui sfogarti. Tu donna devi dargliela ( dovere coniugale) e mi raccomando fate molti figli.
Sesso fuori del matrimonio è peccato.

Da sempre comunque, c'è chi ha fatto delle deroghe. Perchè a sto mondo esistono i tiepidini e i caldini. 

Da sempre nei romanzi l'amore è dipinto in forma alternativa.

Se una una sera dopo una cena, ti fa capire, dai finiamo a letto, salta tutti i passaggi...perchè lì l'unica cosa che conta è darsi piacere l'uno all'altra, tanto non ci sarà futuro. ( botta di allegria )

Poi ci sono le scopamiche.
Insomma si è amici, e non è escluso che ogni tanto, insomma si scivola a fare una cosa, la più bella che un uomo e una donna possano fare assieme.

Infine ci sono le amanti.
Conosci na tipa, bla bli bla, e cazzo parte il cuore, i sentimenti. 
Che due amanti si nascondano solo per fare sesso, è tutto da dimostrare.

Un conto è vivere una storia d'amore.
Un conto è fare i conti con una persona che bene o male, insomma condivide la tua vita. A quanto pare l'amore, ivi, è solo un ingrediente.

Poi cazzo, c'è gente che pretende di vivere la vita tutta con la passione e lo struggimento dei primi tempi...cavoli...sarebbe insostenibile.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Siete fantastici.
> Lettrice che capisce la difficoltà del non cercare di essere vetrina di se stessi, Conte che sembra cadere dalle nuvole e intanto dice cose verissime, Verena che mi mette in guardia...
> 
> Essere pienamente me stessa è difficile in questo momento, anche perchè ultimamente sto cambiando parecchio. Ci sono cose di me che non so neanche io, e cose che penso di me - di come sono fatta - che forse ora non valgono più. Sono una giovane donna in transito.
> ...


Transito? Beh vedi di passare a miglior vita...
Non nel senso di morire, ma di avere questa enorme possibilità di diventare te stessa...cazzo è fantastico.

Per il resto chi può dirlo?
Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## lorelai (11 Gennaio 2010)

Aggiornamento. Continuiamo a frequentarci. Scopro una persona anche migliore di quella che credevo.
Io lo guardo e penso che vorrei vedere la sua faccia affondata nel cuscino accanto al mio, la mattina. Non farci l'amore. Proprio svegliarmi e vedere lui.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Aggiornamento. Continuiamo a frequentarci. Scopro una persona anche migliore di quella che credevo.
> Io lo guardo e penso che vorrei vedere la sua faccia affondata nel cuscino accanto al mio, la mattina. Non farci l'amore. Proprio svegliarmi e vedere lui.


sei proprio una romantica da 'orgoglio e pregiudizio'... vuoi l'amore, lo vuoi così tanto che temo a volte tu voglia vederlo più di quanto voglia provarlo. Stai attenta. Take care. E cerca di capire se è interessato. Se lo è, faccia il primo passo. E pure il secondo, già che c'è. Preservati un pò. Il cuore, intendo.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2010)

*ok parliamone*

.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami, mica si aspira a diventare A.
> Parliamone.
> Allora: da sempre il sesso, insomma, fare l'amore tra un uomo e una donna è stato "regolamentato" e istituzionalizzato. Se leggiamo certi testi della chiesa, guardate che, fino a poco tempo fa ( e da qua le donne dovrebbero capire l'immensa importanza di certe encicliche di paolo vi), il matrimonio era: " Remedium concupiscientiae". Ossia uomo è meglio che ti sposi, così hai una figa su cui sfogarti. Tu donna devi dargliela ( dovere coniugale) e mi raccomando fate molti figli.
> Sesso fuori del matrimonio è peccato.Non parlo di peccati, chi se ne infischia, parlo di correttezza, ma é evidente che in amore é merce deteriorabile
> ...


Qui sei impagabile, perché chi non ha capito queste conoscenze e non sa farle proprie dimostra solo che nella testa sa come vadano le cose ma nella pratica vorrebbe applicare il romanzo alla vita.  Dici benissimo, non si vive in un continuo svolazzare fra nuvolette rosa, ed anzi é proprio la vita continua, i problemi, gli ostacoli ed il condividere insieme queste vicende che rendono una coppia "LA COPPIA"... ma spesso si crede, come a scuola, quando non si é ancora capito molto della vita, che gli intervalli della "ricreazione" siano più importanti delle ore di lezione, che spesso non possono avere il frizzante di quei momenti lieti e pazzi.
Io non li nego e non sono repressiva verso quelli, ma se i medesimi mi incasinano la vita, significa che come "compratore esistenziale" spesso mi faccio fregare...    /COLOR]

Non nego che la vita vada vissuta, che si debba provare tutto quello che ci arricchisce e ci gratifica, ma potendolo, eviterei di pagare ad usura quello che ho vissuto/COLOR]

Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2010)

Grande qui da noi  "romanticismo l'è morto"; e da te?:mrgreen:


----------



## Grande82 (12 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Grande qui da noi "romanticismo l'è morto"; e da te?:mrgreen:


 Ma chere, qui no, persiste ancora... ma con qualche'pregiudizio', appunto. Chè la lezione di Elizabeth Bennet non debba passare inascoltata... :up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Grande qui da noi "romanticismo l'è morto"; e da te?:mrgreen:


Ma scusatemi...
Chi ha ucciso il romanticismo?
Noi?
Guai a voi mogli, che uccidete il romanticismo...
La sensucht, lo streben...


----------



## lorelai (13 Gennaio 2010)

Azz...
Lizzy è uno dei miei personaggi letterari preferiti... Allora è grave 
Forse è vero che l'ho un po' preso per il mio Darcy... diverso e migliore da come mi era sembrato all'inizio-inizio...
Comunque, quando non lo vedo per un po', torno in me. E' ritrovarmelo davanti, a parlarmi di sè e studiarmi, che mi fa sbarellare...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2010)

In un bel libro che ho, ci sono alcuni "tipi" psicologici.

Uno è il "parlour game" (giochi da salotto).

Quello che c'è, s'interessa a te..poi pero' no...poi di nuovo...facciamo qualcosa insieme...ma lo sai che sei simpatica...pero' oggi no....pero' si, dai...ma non lo sai che ho la ragazza, come ti permetti?!:incazzato:


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusatemi...
> Chi ha ucciso il romanticismo?
> Noi?
> Guai a voi mogli, che uccidete il romanticismo...
> La sensucht, lo streben...


 
ma per carità. Torna nel loculo.


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> In un bel libro che ho, ci sono alcuni "tipi" psicologici.
> 
> Uno è il "parlour game" (giochi da salotto).
> 
> Quello che c'è, s'interessa a te..poi pero' no...poi di nuovo...facciamo qualcosa insieme...ma lo sai che sei simpatica...pero' oggi no....pero' si, dai...ma non lo sai che ho la ragazza, come ti permetti?!:incazzato:




Storie di ordinaria conversazione fra i sessi???:mrgreen::rotfl:
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Storie di ordinaria conversazione fra i sessi???:mrgreen::rotfl:
> Bruja


 
Vero.
Ma non dovremmo tutti spingere verso una nuova consapevolezza?!
Questi modelli di interazione alla "GF" non potremmo respingerli?
Non potremmo accettare meglio solitudine e silenzio (e questa non è una critica a Lorelei, ma in genere, a tutti noi) che chiacchiere senza costrutto?!

E non penso a farsi una "famiglia", pero' nemmeno a sprecar fiato...

Forse i tempi sono maturi per una rilettura dei rapporti uomo donna che esca dal PANTANO degli ultimi decenni...


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2010)

*Verena*

Occhio a non prendere la rincorsa, la mia porta in quel senso é spalancata da tempo...ma dopo un conciliabolo con altre persone con la mia stessa convinzione, posso attestare che non c'è mai stata folla... sempre qualche sparuto gruppetto di curiosi con un piede dentro e uno fuori  :up::rotfl:
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma non dovremmo tutti spingere verso una nuova consapevolezza?!
> Questi modelli di interazione alla "GF" non potremmo respingerli?
> Non potremmo accettare meglio solitudine e silenzio (e questa non è una critica a Lorelei, ma in genere, a tutti noi) che chiacchiere senza costrutto?!
> ...



Per lo stesso motivo per cui c'e' chi vive mangiando schifezze... riempirsi la pancia:carneval:


----------



## lorelai (14 Gennaio 2010)

Ok, ok, ok.
Non sono stupida (anche se in sua presenza, ahimè, tendo a diventarlo).
Vedo da me che gli interesso, ma non sa ancora in che misura. E ho anche scorto una parte dei motivi che possono trattenerlo, e su cui non posso influire.
Siccome ho perso molto del mio tempo ad aspettare l'ex, so che l'attesa non fa bene. 
Continuerò a vederlo, senza aspettative; continuerò a coltivare tutti gli altri rami e contatti della mia vita senza precludermi nulla.

Anche perchè, a ben vedere, non ho altra scelta.


----------



## lorelai (14 Gennaio 2010)

E , comunque, il riferimento a "Orgoglio e pregiudizio" mi ha spalancato un mondo su me stessa.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ok, ok, ok.
> Non sono stupida (anche se in sua presenza, ahimè, tendo a diventarlo).
> Vedo da me che gli interesso, ma non sa ancora in che misura. E ho anche scorto una parte dei motivi che possono trattenerlo, e su cui non posso influire.
> Siccome ho perso molto del mio tempo ad aspettare l'ex, so che l'attesa non fa bene.
> ...


Fai bene, alla fine non costa nulla e mantiene in forma:carneval:


----------



## lorelai (14 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai bene, alla fine non costa nulla e mantiene in forma:carneval:


Che poi non è esatto, altre scelte ci sarebbero...

- illudermi che si sviluppi qualcosa e non guardare più altre persone
- fare tutto io 


cose che ho già fatto in passato. Adesso no, grazie.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Che poi non è esatto, altre scelte ci sarebbero...
> 
> - illudermi che si sviluppi qualcosa e non guardare più altre persone
> - fare tutto io
> ...


Lascia stare le illusioni e le aspettative (e il non guardare più altre persone), vivitela giorno per giorno. Con leggerezza.


----------



## lorelai (30 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lascia stare le illusioni e le aspettative (e il non guardare più altre persone), vivitela giorno per giorno. Con leggerezza.



Ci provo, ma penso troppo.
Poi smetto di pensare e seguo l'istinto, poi mi pento di averlo fatto e ricomincio a pensare.
Per esempio, stasera è una sera di grande pensamento. 
E il fatto che le cose non vadano come avrei preferito che andassero, ma restino ambigue, me lo fa piacere meno di qualche giorno fa. 

Esco con le amiche, che è meglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ci provo, ma penso troppo.
> Poi smetto di pensare e seguo l'istinto, poi mi pento di averlo fatto e ricomincio a pensare.
> Per esempio, stasera è una sera di grande pensamento.
> E il fatto che le cose non vadano come avrei preferito che andassero, ma restino ambigue, me lo fa piacere meno di qualche giorno fa.
> ...


 Meglio.
Meglio fare altro se si deve stare sempre alla guida con qualcuno che critica il percorso, non si sa se ha la stessa meta e sembra che voglia scendere...


----------



## lorelai (31 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio.
> Meglio fare altro se si deve stare sempre alla guida con qualcuno che critica il percorso, non si sa se ha la stessa meta e sembra che voglia scendere...


E ieri la mia amica, che ha avuto occasione di parlargli, ha dichiarato "è molto più simpatico dei tuoi ex, ma anche lui è un po' manipolatore. Non è spontaneo".
Lei li smaschera sempre subito, non capisco perchè io ci casco ogni santa volta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> E ieri la mia amica, che ha avuto occasione di parlargli, ha dichiarato "è molto più simpatico dei tuoi ex, ma anche lui è un po' manipolatore. Non è spontaneo".
> Lei li smaschera sempre subito, non capisco perchè io ci casco ogni santa volta...


 La tua amica non la Pizia, però chi non è coinvolto emotivamente o non prova atrazione per una persona è più facile che noti certi comportamenti.
Però tutti (o quasi) sono poco spontanei nei primi incontri o se si sentono osservati...
Quello che conta sono i fatti e sono i fatti di lui poco rassicuranti.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Gennaio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> E ieri la mia amica, che ha avuto occasione di parlargli, ha dichiarato "è molto più simpatico dei tuoi ex, ma anche lui è un po' manipolatore. Non è spontaneo".
> Lei li smaschera sempre subito, *non capisco perchè io ci casco ogni santa volta.*..


La butto lì...perchè hai voglia di cascarci?


----------



## Grande82 (1 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La tua amica non la Pizia, però chi non è coinvolto emotivamente o non prova atrazione per una persona è più facile che noti certi comportamenti.
> Però tutti (o quasi) sono poco spontanei nei primi incontri o se si sentono osservati...
> Quello che conta sono i fatti e sono i fatti di lui poco rassicuranti.


 esatto.
gli hai dato tempo e modo di conoscerti, capire se era preso da te e dichiararsi. non l'ha fatto.
se no avreste una frequentazione vera e dei dubbi concreti legati a qualcosa da lui detto o fatto... invece si tiene neutrale.
Ti racconto questa: dopo aver chiuso con l'ex e con l'amante ho incontrato un collega molto carino che si è mostrato subito simpatico. Mi ha fatto complimenti e mi ha fatto capire di avermi già notata. Mi ha anche detto che, non appena fosse passato per il mio ufficio, mi sarebbe passato a trovare.
Mi sono fatta i film, l'ho ignorato, ci ho pensato, gli ho trovato mille giustificazioni.... Più volte mi dava ad intendere un interesse con sguardi, sorrisi, un paio di volte promettendo di passare a salutarmi.
Sai com'è finita? Ho smesso di dargli spago, l'ho dato per cosa finita. Un anno dopo l'ho incontrato in centro, con due bambini sui 2-3 anni e una bella donna.....  ovviamente l'ho salutato calorosamente!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Più volte mi dava ad intendere un interesse con sguardi, sorrisi, un paio di volte promettendo di passare a salutarmi.
> Sai com'è finita? Ho smesso di dargli spago, l'ho dato per cosa finita. Un anno dopo l'ho incontrato in centro, con due bambini sui 2-3 anni e una bella donna.....  ovviamente l'ho salutato calorosamente!


 
ah ecco il finale alla telenovela della fotocopiatrice, cattiva, ci avevi lasciati in sospeso!!!:incazzato::incazzato:

Comunque ricordi? Ti avevamo detto che probabilmente era impegnato....!
Baci!


----------



## lorelai (1 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La butto lì...perchè hai voglia di cascarci?


Non ne ho più tanta voglia, tant'è che mi sto defilando. In altre fasi della vita mi sarei buttata a capofitto per averlo.
E' che il tipo è carino, intelligente, colto, libero, e mi fa anche ridere un sacco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah ecco il finale alla telenovela della fotocopiatrice, cattiva, ci avevi lasciati in sospeso!!!:incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Comunque ricordi? Ti avevamo detto che probabilmente era impegnato....!
> Baci!


 Eh le vecchie carampane eek::rotfl se ne intendono... :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Non ne ho più tanta voglia, tant'è che mi sto defilando. In altre fasi della vita mi sarei buttata a capofitto per averlo.
> E' che il tipo è carino, intelligente, colto, libero, e mi fa anche ridere un sacco...


Fai altro, se il tipo carino è interessato ...saprà fartelo capire e convincerti. Se no ...aria...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh le vecchie carampane eek::rotfl se ne intendono... :mexican:





Verena67 ha detto:


> ah ecco il finale alla telenovela della fotocopiatrice, cattiva, ci avevi lasciati in sospeso!!!:incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Comunque ricordi? Ti avevamo detto che probabilmente era impegnato....!
> Baci!


 Mie care, al di là dell'essere impegnato... .non era interessato DAVVERO! 
il che è la più grande dimostrazione che noi siamo brave a trovargli scuse, ma se vogliono sul serio noi... si impegnano. Un minimo, eh, mica mi devono regalare la villa con piscina! Ma se qualcuno pensa che vorrebbe conoscermi mi chiede... di conoscermi, no!?!?!?
Lorelai, guarda altrove.... e cerca di pensarci come ad una cosa che non è andata...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh le vecchie carampane eek::rotfl se ne intendono... :mexican:


è una delle poche cose che resta, vanno via gli anni, ma la saggezza si deposita...


----------



## lorelai (6 Febbraio 2010)

Prove tecniche di conoscenza.
Abbiamo parlato parecchio, sono contenta.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Prove tecniche di conoscenza.
> Abbiamo parlato parecchio, sono contenta.


Già trovarne uno con cui riuscir a parlar parecchio, a detta di tante qui dentro, appare un ottimo risultato...:mexican::up:


Ora però niente ansie ed aspettative da "sarà lui l'uomo della mia vita?" :incazzato:


----------



## lorelai (6 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già trovarne uno con cui riuscir a parlar parecchio, a detta di tante qui dentro, appare un ottimo risultato...:mexican::up:
> 
> 
> Ora però niente ansie ed aspettative da "sarà lui l'uomo della mia vita?" :incazzato:



No, no, per carità... per adesso mi fa piacere conoscerlo.
Mi sono rilassata, finalmente, e ho tirato fuori la vera me.
Potremmo anche finire per diventare buoni amici - è tutto da vedere, ancora.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Febbraio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> No, no, per carità... per adesso mi fa piacere conoscerlo.
> Mi sono rilassata, finalmente, e ho tirato fuori la vera me.
> Potremmo anche finire per diventare buoni amici - è tutto da vedere, ancora.


tienti addosso_ les pantalons_! E così metti alla prova l'amicizia


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (7 Febbraio 2010)

Oppure esci con indosso una mutanda terribilmente brutta, così non ti viene la tentazione...


----------



## lorelai (7 Febbraio 2010)

Il metodo infallibile è non fare la ceretta...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Il metodo infallibile è non fare la ceretta...


Mica vero!
Nanni Loy diceva "Donna barbuta sempre piaciuta"!:mexican:


----------



## lorelai (8 Febbraio 2010)

La cosa strana (per me) è che sento, da qualche giorno, di essere entrata in una nuova fase della mia vita.
Per la prima volta non ho bisogno di essere in coppia per sentirmi completa. 
No, non ho bisogno di trovare nell'altro la conferma del mio valore.
E non ho voglia di perder tempo a spiegare tutta me stessa, daccapo, pur di avere qualcuno a cui appoggiarmi. Di dovermi adattare e piegare. Di farmi carico dei problemi altrui.

Più ripenso a com'ero ripiegata su me stessa nell'ultimo periodo con l'ex, meno ho voglia di correre anche solo il rischio che mi risucceda.

E' sano? O è solo paura?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Febbraio 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> La cosa strana (per me) è che sento, da qualche giorno, di essere entrata in una nuova fase della mia vita.
> Per la prima volta non ho bisogno di essere in coppia per sentirmi completa.
> No, non ho bisogno di trovare nell'altro la conferma del mio valore.
> E non ho voglia di perder tempo a spiegare tutta me stessa, daccapo, pur di avere qualcuno a cui appoggiarmi. Di dovermi adattare e piegare. Di farmi carico dei problemi altrui.
> ...


 A me sembra molto sano ...finalmente! :up:


----------

